# Veterinarians



## Malinda (Jul 20, 2010)

what type of vet services are available and meds....is heartworm med available?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Your question is pretty vague, but you may expect that whatever your animal needs, will be available.
There is excellent veterinary care for both large and small animals in most areas. Pet stores, animal shelters, etc. all exist in Mexico.


----------



## Malinda (Jul 20, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> Your question is pretty vague, but you may expect that whatever your animal needs, will be available.
> There is excellent veterinary care for both large and small animals in most areas. Pet stores, animal shelters, etc. all exist in Mexico.


When we were checking in Costa Rica...we were told that vets there are not up to date and hard to get them to provide same level of care as us....specifically wanted to know about heart worm prevention for our 4 dogs....

Judy


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

It is available from our local veterinarians; not a problem.


----------



## Malinda (Jul 20, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> It is available from our local veterinarians; not a problem.


Very good


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Not sure where you are looking but vet services in San Miguel(SMA) are very good and lots of places to get heartworm, et al. You said 4 dogs. I know that there is an importation restriction on two dogs but not sure per person or total.


----------



## Malinda (Jul 20, 2010)

conklinwh said:


> Not sure where you are looking but vet services in San Miguel(SMA) are very good and lots of places to get heartworm, et al. You said 4 dogs. I know that there is an importation restriction on two dogs but not sure per person or total.



I dont think that's correct....


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

I should have looked up the earlier thread "Planning a Move to Ensenada" where there was significant discussion on importation of multiple pets. Restriction is two pets/person and they only accept cats & dogs as pets.


----------



## makaloco (Mar 26, 2009)

You can only bring two pets FREE. It's possible to bring more, but you have to pay. Please see the government website, point E) under "Explanatory Notes"
When traveling, take your pet along!


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Interesting, you could have been a positive force on the thread between 18 June & 16 July.
Based on this, any pet safter 2 per person is about $135USD.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Yes, the restriction is two pets per person, duty free.
However, it can be much more complicated if you try to bring in more. It often isn't as simple as paying extra. It has cost as much as $1500 USD per extra pet, after they are held by customs (without much of any care, food, etc. and aren't taken out of their carriers) for as much as ten days. If not paid in that time, they are destroyed. Since it also seems to involve getting a local vet to come to the airport or border station, things can escalate in a hurry. Yes, it is probably not at all proper.
So, I would never attempt to bring in more than two pets per person and I would be sure to have all the papers, including the vet's letter of good health, no internal or external parasites and even proof of Frontline treatment. If you have all of that, Murphy's Law says that they'll not even look at the pets.


----------



## Malinda (Jul 20, 2010)

I would never leave my pets with anyone else....I would turn around and head back to us....my pets are as important to me and my children....so if that happened they would have a raving manic on their hands....and Mexico would not be the country where I chose to retire.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Calm down, Malinda. Mexico makes the rules; not you. We're all simply trying to pass on what we know about them and some of the experiences of others. In the situation you describe above, you would be on Mexican soil and the dogs would be in the control of customs if you arrived by air & you probably wouldn't see them again if you raised a fuss. If you turned around and tried to leave, you probably wouldn't get them back. If by car, you might be able to get them to turn you around; back to the USA.
You seem to want to bring in more pets than are allowed. If that is the case, you should contact your nearest Mexican Consulate and see if you can get an import license.
If all of this is simply too upsetting to you, perhaps Mexico isn't a place you would enjoy. The country does make it quite easy for you. You might consider the situation of a retired Mexican trying to get into the USA, or even a Mexican tourist. You've got it easy. Just abide by the rules.


----------



## Malinda (Jul 20, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> Calm down, Malinda. Mexico makes the rules; not you. We're all simply trying to pass on what we know about them and some of the experiences of others.
> You seem to want to bring in more pets than are allowed. If that is the case, you should contact your nearest Mexican Consulate and see if you can get an import license.
> If all of this is simply too upsetting to you, perhaps Mexico isn't a place you would enjoy. The country does make it quite easy for you. You might consider the situation of a retired Mexican trying to get into the USA, or even a Mexican tourist. You've got it easy. Just abide by the rules.


I dont think we will have a problem....since it is my husband and myself....but again I would never leave my pets in a holding place for days...and just because places in the us treat immigrants badly does not mean I condone that behavior either....I dont condone mistreatment of humans or animals..

I'm just trying to understand the process, laws, and care for us and our pets.

Judy


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Ok. If you have, for example, up to four dogs, just be sure that you declare no more than two per person. A third and/or fourth should be declared by the other spouse. It is also important that you have the veterinarian's papers, shot records, etc. in the separate names of each person, to match your declarations of ownership of the pets.
You must also realize that your comment, "I would never leave my pets in a holding place for days." could be something over which you have absolutely no control. Again, if by air, they are already in the control of Customs. If by car, and things go awry, Customs can confiscate anything they wish, including the dogs; even you, your car and your belongings. Always smile at Customs.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

We're way off topic.
End of discussion.


----------

